# Question to forum's gurus : when is the busiest time on sotw (day, hour...)



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Just curious...

Victor.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Early in the day on weekdays seems to be the busiest time. No doubt due to those at work just logging on to their computers on company time!

Weekends and Holidays seem to be the least active numbers wise, but the most likely times for misbehavior and trouble for the staff to babysit.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

The daily distribution pretty much even every day of the week.
The hours are Pacific (Californian) time. This graph from yesterday 3/3/2008:


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool graph!! 
So I guess you have lots of other diagnosis tool like this one. Very nice...
Thanks for taking the time to answer my stupid questions guys!

Victor.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

magical pig said:


> Cool graph!!
> So I guess you have lots of other diagnosis tool like this one. Very nice...
> Thanks for taking the time to answer my stupid questions guys!
> 
> Victor.


There are no stupid questions. (Yes there are, but not from you, Victor  )

As a bonus I am throwing in the latest weekly chart. As you can see no variation from one day to another.

I wish I had better diagnosis tools. These charts certainly show if there was a disruption in service.

The bandwidth usage gives a good indication of the number of users which, I guess, was your original question. However, the load for the server is coming from running the database.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> There are no stupid questions. (Yes there are, but not from you, Victor  )


 Thanks. It's just that sometimes being too curious is a pain for those inquired.


Harri Rautiainen said:


> As a bonus I am throwing in the latest weekly chart. As you can see no variation from one day to another.
> However, the load for the server is coming from running the database.


Running the database as in using the search button?

And yeah my initial question was about the number of users and its variation on a daily basis.

Victor.


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

I honestly always thought that Mondays were the times for the most people online. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Most people, yes. Sax players, no.:twisted:


----------

